#  Ernährung >   Effektiv abnehmen >

## Läuft

Hallo und schönen Abend  :Smiley:    
Ich habe eine kleine Frage an euch. 
Es geht darum, dass ich abnehmen will aber irgendwie nicht weiß wie ich anfangen soll abzunehmen -.-
Es gibt so viele Diäten, Ernährungstipps und und und aber was kann helfen ?  
Natürlich habe ich mich auch schon schlau gemacht. Dabei bin ich auf die Garcinia Cambogia Abnehmen mit Garcinia Cambogia – Ich will abnehmen gestoßen.
Was würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen können ? Und wie nehme ich effektiv ab ?

----------


## tina2011

vernünftig essen und viel Sport - alles andere ist nur Geldmacherei mit den Ängsten und Beschwerden Anderer.

----------


## BeaHoff

Hallo, es kommt darauf an in wiefern du dich mit dem Thema beschäftigt hast oder wie viel Zeit du dafür hast dich damit auseinanderzusetzen. Solche Progamme sind für Leute gedacht die sich nicht selbst damit beschäftigen wollen oder eben keine Zeit haben, deswegen ist so ein Programm durchaus ein guter Einstieg zum Abnehmen. Du solltest aber verschiedene Vergleichen und darauf achten nicht zu viel und keine Monatsbeiträge zu bezahlen.

----------


## StefanD.

Das mit dem Abnehmen ist eine sehr schwierige Geschichte! Es gibt mindestens eine Million Diäten. Ein Milliarden - Markt egal ob es um Frau oder Mann geht.  Zum Teil abnehmen in 14 Tagen 10 Kilo was in der Regel natürlich Unsinn ist weil danach der sogenannte Jojo- Effekt kommt und man dann 20 Kg mehr drauf hat. Das heisst  langsam die Ernährung umstellen dazu etwas Sport es reicht schon wenn man sich ein Theraband kauft und damit etwas tut für den Anfang. 
In wieweit die GKV hier eine Ernährungsberatung anbietet ist von Fall zu Fall verschieden AOK ..TK.. .  
Das neuste wäre eine Teilzeitdiät also fünf Tage die Woche normal essen also so ca. 1700 Kcal. und die restlichen zwei Tage nur 500 Kcal. ob sich das bewährt ? 
Wenn man in ein Fitnesscenter geht sollte man wissen wie da die Betreuung geregelt ist Das heisst ob ein Ansprechpartner da ist. Nicht nur beider Anmeldung! Da mangelt es zu oft und dann trainiert man falsch und
schädigt u.U. noch die Gelenke usw.. 
Gruss Stefan

----------


## Sinaja

Wichtig ist, dass du dich gut und ausgewogen ernährst (öfter mal Fisch statt Fleisch, nicht allzu fett kochen, viel Gemüse und Hülsenfrüchte, etc.). Bewegung spielt auch eine große Rolle!

----------


## TimoB.

> Das mit dem Abnehmen ist eine sehr schwierige Geschichte! Es gibt mindestens eine Million Diäten. Ein Milliarden - Markt egal ob es um Frau oder Mann geht.  Zum Teil abnehmen in 14 Tagen 10 Kilo was in der Regel natürlich Unsinn ist weil danach der sogenannte Jojo- Effekt kommt und man dann 20 Kg mehr drauf hat. Das heisst  langsam die Ernährung umstellen dazu etwas Sport es reicht schon wenn man sich ein Theraband kauft und damit etwas tut für den Anfang. 
> In wieweit die GKV hier eine Ernährungsberatung anbietet ist von Fall zu Fall verschieden AOK ..TK.. .  
> Das neuste wäre eine Teilzeitdiät also fünf Tage die Woche normal essen also so ca. 1700 Kcal. und die restlichen zwei Tage nur 500 Kcal. ob sich das bewährt ? 
> Wenn man in ein Fitnesscenter geht sollte man wissen wie da die Betreuung geregelt ist Das heisst ob ein Ansprechpartner da ist. Nicht nur beider Anmeldung! Da mangelt es zu oft und dann trainiert man falsch und
> schädigt u.U. noch die Gelenke usw.. 
> Gruss Stefan

 Finde ich gut. Jede Diät hat nur 1 Sinn. Und zwar eine negative Energiebilanz. Wie man die am einfachsten hinbekommt ist Typ-Sache. Wichtig ist auch einigermaßen viel Eiweiß zu essen, damit man keine Muskeln verliert und man dem JOjo entgeht. Es sollte mal eine Pille für den inneren Schweinehund geben. Wäre die beste Diät-Pille.

----------


## TimoB.

> Das mit dem Abnehmen ist eine sehr schwierige Geschichte! Es gibt mindestens eine Million Diäten. Ein Milliarden - Markt egal ob es um Frau oder Mann geht.  Zum Teil abnehmen in 14 Tagen 10 Kilo was in der Regel natürlich Unsinn ist weil danach der sogenannte Jojo- Effekt kommt und man dann 20 Kg mehr drauf hat. Das heisst  langsam die Ernährung umstellen dazu etwas Sport es reicht schon wenn man sich ein Theraband kauft und damit etwas tut für den Anfang. 
> In wieweit die GKV hier eine Ernährungsberatung anbietet ist von Fall zu Fall verschieden AOK ..TK.. .  
> Das neuste wäre eine Teilzeitdiät also fünf Tage die Woche normal essen also so ca. 1700 Kcal. und die restlichen zwei Tage nur 500 Kcal. ob sich das bewährt ? 
> Wenn man in ein Fitnesscenter geht sollte man wissen wie da die Betreuung geregelt ist Das heisst ob ein Ansprechpartner da ist. Nicht nur beider Anmeldung! Da mangelt es zu oft und dann trainiert man falsch und
> schädigt u.U. noch die Gelenke usw.. 
> Gruss Stefan

 Sehe ich genauso. Jede Diät hat am Ende nur 1 Sinn. Und zwar in die negative Energiebilanz zu kommen. Die Frage ist wie bekommt Jeder das auf seine Art und Weise hin. Am einfachsten wäre es mit einer Disziplin-Pille, die gibt es aber leider noch nicht...

----------


## gisie63

Hallo tilmaedel,
Eine dauerhafte Lösung Deines Problems wird nur eine komplette Umstellung der Ernährung sein. Dazu braucht es natürlich Disziplin. Mit Pillen ist das nicht getan! Vorallem Appetitzügler haben mitunter erhebliche Nebenwirkungen. Vielleicht solltest Du Dich erstmal darüber informieren bevor Du welche nimmst. Und wenn es schon Pillen sein müssen, dann lieber welche, die die Resorption von Fett minimieren. Besser ist weniger essen und ein bisschen mehr bewegen.
Der Link wird von mir entfernt, das ist Werbung und gegen die hier erhobenen Regeln.
LG gisie

----------


## Miba

Es gibt unzählige Diäten, weil Menschen Dinge völlig unterschiedliche verarbeiten. Ich denke das wichtigste ist, sich bewusst zu machen, dass eine Diät nicht mal die halbe Miete ist, sondern man grundsätzlich gesund leben sollte.

----------


## Milisdowered

Also zuerst mal muss man sagen ... JEDE Diät funktioniert, wenn man sich an die jeweiligen Vorgaben hält. Sinnvoll sind sie aber alle nicht wirklich. 
Sport machen, gesund und bewusst ernähren. Ausgewogen ist hier auch das Stichwort. Zum abnehmen dann so 500kcal ins Defizit und fertig ... das einfach durchziehen und die Pfunde purzeln von allein. Versprochen  :Smiley:

----------


## Raffa29

Effektiv abnehmen ist letztendlich wirklich kein Hexenwerk. ein Kaloriendefizit ist alles was du benötigst! Um das zu erreichen brauchst du auch keine spezielle Kohlsuppen-,LowCarb etc. Diät. Im Prinzip kannst du essen was du willst, solange du eben dein Kaloriendefizit einhälst. Und ganz wichtig - die DIät sollte perfekt in deinen Alltag integrierbar sein! Nur so wirst du sie auch wirklich durchziehen können! Wie du deinen Kalorienverbrauch berechnest und weitere Diät Tipps zum effektiv abnehmen findest du hier: https://deineigeneshomegym.de/effektiv-abnehmen/

----------


## PaulinaH

Habe selber ein paar Diäten ausprobiert, nicht hat es bei mir gebracht! Als ich dann komplett meine Ernährung umgestellt habe, ist auch meine Figur bei dieser Umstellung geblieben. Ich esse gesund, koche selbst und meide alle Fertigprodukte auch Zucker. Natürlich noch Sport dazu und dann klappt es ohne große Problem sein Wunsch Gewicht zu bekommen und zu halten.
Viel Erfolg!

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Paulina, 
ich schätze das Ganze ist schon etwas schwieriger. Also wir haben hier alle einen ganz unterschiedlichen Kalorienbedarf der nimmt mit dem Alter ab. Also müsste ich theoretisch auch weniger essen. 
Nun hat unser Körper einen bestimmten Grundumsatz den  es braucht um alle Körperfunktionen am laufen zu halten.
Wenn ich jetzt sage OK ich stelle meine Ernährung um sinkt der Grundumsatz! Da nehmen ich zu obwohl ich weniger esse.
Also muss ich den Grundumsatz des Körpers steigern! In dem ich etwas Sport mache. Dies sollte mir Spass machen. Wenn es zum Zwang wird lässt man es schnell wieder.Das heisst das Wichtigste ist hier der Sport oder besser die Bewegung.  Die müsste ganz vorn stehen. 
In wie weit Hormone noch eine Rolle spielen, weil nicht nur der Grundumsatz eine Rolle spielt sondern auch die Hormone Testosteron / Östrogen deutlich abnehmen beim jeweiligen Geschlecht. 
Nicht selten haben ältere Menschen ein Gewichtsproblem. Was den Körper (Knochen usw.) mehr belastet). Während man als Jugendliche/ r (Teeny schon massiv futtern muss bzw. genetisch vorbelastet sein um etwas zuzunehmen.

----------


## Clemens Hermann

Hi, 
Du nimmst am besten ab, wenn Du einfach Deine Ernährung umstellst. Eine vegane und gesunde Ernährung mit unverarbeiteten Lebensmitteln, wenig Gluten und 3L Wasser am Tag ist sehr gut für den Körper und man nimmt automatisch ab. Dazu solltest Du nur ein 8h Fenster pro Tag haben, in dem Du isst. Zum Beispiel isst Du dann von 12-20 Uhr und die andere Zeit nichts außer Wasser. Dadurch reinigt sich der Körper besser, jeden Tag. Außerdem lernst Du sehr gut mit Appetit und heißhunger umzugehen und fühlst Dich viel fitter, vitaler und lebensfroher. :-) 
MfG

----------


## BerndK

Ich halte ja mal gar nichts von Diäten und dem ganzen Zeug um an seine Traumfigur zu kommen. Effektiv kann man nur abnehmen (ist jetzt meine persönliche Meinung) wenn man seine Ernährung komplett umstellt und Sport treibt.

----------


## Adana

Diäten sind meistens eher eine kurzzeitige Lösung ja, natürlich kann man sich besonders viel Gewicht kurzzeitig abungern aber damit das langfristig anhält. ist es zumeist nötig, danach sofort zumindest eine trotzdem stark angepasste Ernährung einzusetzen, die zumindest nicht absolut kontraproduktiv ist.  
mfg, Adana

----------


## amy77

Also auf jeden Fall mehr bewegen und einfach die Ernährung umstellen. Um sehr effektiv zu sein, auch die Kalorien und die Makros zählen. Man kann nur Abnehmen, wenn man einen Kaloriendefizit erreicht!

----------


## Kultig

Vernünftig ernähren, zu festen Zeiten essen, und auch Bewegung und Sport. Viel wichtiger ist aber, dass man das konstant einhält, statt nur eine Diät zu machen und dann wieder zum Standardverhalten zurückzukehren

----------


## Julia12

Ich würde sagen es kommt ganz auf dich drauf an du kannst dir auch eine Diät aussuchen somit wird dir das abnehmen leicht gemacht. Du kannst auch ganz entspannt ohne sport abnehmen, du musst dir halt nur die richtige Ernährung auswählen und dein Ziel vor Augen halten.  
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Julia

----------


## Julia12

So sehe ich das auch dieses nimm in 1 Woche 6kg ab ist alles Schwachsinn. Man sollte sich auf das natürliche Abnehmen konzentrieren. Du musst dir eine Diät suchen die zu dir passt. Und sobald du dir eine ausgesucht hast solltest du dir als aller erstes einen ordentlichen Ernährungsplan erstellen, oder würde bei so etwas auch Geld investieren und mir einen guten erstellen zu lassen.

----------


## amyob

> vernünftig essen und viel Sport - alles andere ist nur Geldmacherei mit den Ängsten und Beschwerden Anderer.

 Ja, finde ich genauso. Die Menschen haben auch vor Jahren ohne diesen ganzen Fetburner und anderen Supplementen abgenommen. 
Aber wenn man unerfahren ist macht sich ein guter Coach, der die Trainings- und Ernährungspläne macht, ganz gut.

----------


## BioTherapeut

Abnehmen ist: weniger Kalorien(Kalorientabelle zur Hand) und regelmässige Bewegung.Alles andere macht keinen Sinn.

----------


## Annisa

Ich würde auch einfach gesund essen und die Portionen auf zwei große am Tag ersetzen. Dazu natürlich Bewegung und Sport. Bei mir war es ausschlaggebend.  :Smiley:

----------


## GabriellaEisen

Wer abnehmen will, braucht nur einen Kaloriendefizit  :Smiley:  Keine "Zauber Diäten", keine in der Werbung gepriesenen Wundermittel, kein exzessives Sport machen (Obwohl Sport natürlich hilft) Ihr müsst nur weniger Kalorien zu euch nehmen, als ihr verbraucht. So einfach ist es  :Smiley:  und in ein paar Wochen sollte man schon die ersten Resultate sehen. 
Liebe Grüße,
Gabriella

----------

